# Anyone watch True Blood?  Who's read the books?



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2008)

So I gotta go buy this box set of books for this movie cause my girlfriend has fallen in love with the whole thing.  If you've read them are they all good or should I hand pick the few that are good?


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved the show but have a feeling the books are gonna be some sort of romance novel set around vampires, not that the show is that much different.  

But I know the books are a series and I dont think they are stand alone. So I would just pick up the paperback box set, its about the cost of 2 hardback books

Sookie Stackhouse Box Set (Sookie Stackhouse / Southern Vampire Series), Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood, Charlaine Harris, Book - Barnes & Noble

You old avatar was much cooler, with everyone changing I think I will have to change mine.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm watching it right now.  All the episodes are on "on-demand".  I'm currently on episode 6.  Its an awesome show.  I just saw "Twilight" this past weekend.  Thought it was a good movie.  Kind of a younger crowds type of movie though.  Its kinda like a cool love story.  I would advise to wait for DVD though.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I loved the show but have a feeling the books are gonna be some sort of romance novel set around vampires, not that the show is that much different. *Romance novels are womens porn so it's all good for me as I'll reap the rewards after she reads the steamy chapters, besides she couldn't wait for me to come home from work to get them so she went to the store already and bought the whole set.....it was supposed to be a christmas present but we never wait until then we're 2 kids when it comes to that we want our gifts now....*
> 
> You old avatar was much cooler, with everyone changing I think I will have to change mine.


I've been in a weirder than usual mood lately so Salv is my pic for the time being.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm surprised Little Wing isn't all over this movie, maybe she hasn't heard of it yet?


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2011)

I have been seeing the clips for the new season. Usually it's werewolves vs. vampires, not witches vs. vampires. It starts a week after the season finale for Game of Thrones.






YouTube Video


----------



## Acee (Jun 7, 2011)

that guy at 18 sec is looking great


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2011)

I watch it, but I can't really explain why. I don't think it's bad, its just not very good.

That said, I watched it every week, and will again this year.


----------

